# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Personal journey in song - Victoria Times Colonist

## Dream Guide Team

*Personal journey in song**Victoria Times Colonist*In the latest one, he met a guy who said he'd brought instructions on how to *lucid dream*, into the dream world with him. "He started to share them with me, but I started to fade at that moment," Thorburn said. Looking for direction has been a theme for *...***

----------

